# Silvester - Problem für die Fische?



## mr koi (29. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,
in 2Tagen ist Silvester 

Fen die Fische aus nicht aus der Winterruhe bei all dem Lärm 
   denn ich hab schon Angst wenn ein Tracktor vorbeifährt:shock


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: silvester*

Nabend 

Kannst dich entspannen. Passiert nix, hören die wohl noch nicht einmal. Und selbst wenn sie aus der Winterruhe erwachen, werden sie nicht Tagelang durch den Teich hetzen.
Winterruhe bedeutet ja nicht das die Fische von November bis April schlafen, sie bewegen sich nur weniger als sonst um Energie zu sparen.


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Dez. 2010)

*AW: silvester*

Beim Lärm habe ich auch keine Bedenken...

wie Schaut es allerdings mit Ausgebrannten Knallkörpern/Raketen und deren Stoffen aus?

Gut, der Teich ist in der Regel zugefrohren und man kann es 'abschippen'.

Aber was, wenn doch mal der Schwarzpulver/Schwefelkram (keine Ahnung, was da so heutzutage drin ist) ins Wasser kommt?

Unbedenklich oder verschwindend geringe Belastung?

Ich will niemanden scheu machen...ist mir nur grad spontan eingfallen.

Interessanterweise hat es noch nie eine Rakete aus der Umgebung bei mir in bzw. auf den Teich geschafft... sind immer drumherum aufgeschlagen


----------



## danyvet (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Andreas, dieselben Gedanken sind mir heute auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen, und ich bin froh, dass mein Teich derzeit eine dicke Eisdecke hat. 
Wahrscheinlich kommts aber auch hier auf die Teichgröße und die Menge an reingefallenen Raketen an.
@ Uwe: bist du dir da ganz sicher? Ich meine, hören können sie ja wohl, und gerade unterm Eis scheint Lärm sich ja ziemlich gut auszubreiten. Es ist ja auch extrem laut unter Wasser, wenn oben am Eis Schlittschuh gelaufen wird....Hast du da zuverlässige Quellen, die das bestätigen, oder eine schlüssige Erklärung, dass das auch wirklich so ist? Tät mich interessieren.

im Anhang übrigens ein Bild, was so alles drin ist in den Raketen...


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



danyvet schrieb:


> Andreas, dieselben Gedanken sind mir heute auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen, und ich bin froh, dass mein Teich derzeit eine dicke Eisdecke hat.
> Wahrscheinlich kommts aber auch hier auf die Teichgröße und die Menge an reingefallenen Raketen an.
> im Anhang übrigens ein Bild, was so alles drin ist in den Raketen...


Hallo Dany,
das meiste in der Rakete verbrennt ja.

Wenn, dann reden wir ja nur über Reste, die am Haltestock bzw. in der Papphülse zurück bleiben.

Wäre doch mal ein schöner Versuch...
2-3 Verschieden Raketen einsammeln und jeweils in einem Behälter mit Teichwasser oder Leitungswasser ca. 10-12h (halte ich für realistisch  ) einweichen und dann analysieren lassen und mit einem Referenzbehälter (ohne Feuerwerkskörper) vergleichen.

Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand, der es genau weiss


----------



## danyvet (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Andreas,
ich glaub trotzdem, dass da noch ganz schön was drinnen bleibt. Allerdings möcht ich es nicht ausprobieren, so ein Ding zu zerlegen und das übrige Pulver rauszukratzen....nicht ungefährlich.
Deinen Versuchsvorschlag, das Zeug in ein Glas mit Teichwasser zu tun, fänd ich allerdings interessant. Brauchen wir dann nur noch jemanden, der das ganze ins Labor schickt 
Oder willst du beobachten, wie es sich auf Algen und Mikroorganismen auswirkt?
Ich glaube, das wäre etwas verzerrt, denn wenn du ein Glas Teichwasser entnimmst, bricht auch ohne Zutun von Raketenresten nach einiger Zeit das Gleichgewicht zusammen, denke ich


----------



## mr koi (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

Von wegen Fische können nicht hören  Noch nie was von der Seitenlinie gehört? 
Und wenn ein Fisch aufschreckt hat er meißtens keine schose  mehr wieder einzuschlafen.


----------



## Zander35 (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hi mr Koi,
ich zwar auch der Meineng das die Fische den Knall hören bzw. wahrnehmen, doch glaube ich , das es auf die Teichtiefe und Größe draufankommt, ob die Fische dann wirklich aus der Winterruhe erwachen..
Gruß und guten Rutsch,
Martin


----------



## robsig12 (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



mr koi schrieb:


> Hallo Koi-Uwe,
> 
> Von wegen Fische können nicht hören  Noch nie was von der Seitenlinie gehört?
> Und wenn ein Fisch aufschreckt hat er meißtens keine schose  mehr wieder einzuschlafen.



Hallo Mr. Koi,

na der Uwe kennt sich da schon ein wenig aus. 

Aber mal zu Deinem Statement.

Koi oder Fische können nicht hören.

Das Seitenlinienorgan etstreckt sich beidseitig vom Kopf bis zum Schwanzansatz.

Mithilfe der Rezeptoren, die in den mit einer gallertartigen Flüssigkeit gefüllten Kanälen liegen,
können Koi selbst im trüben Wasser geringste Bewegungen wahrnehmen und sich orientieren.

So "erkennen" die Koi Artgenossen und andere Fische selbst wenn sie diese nicht sehen, z.b. während
der Nacht oder in trübem Gewässer.

Deshalb hören sie aber noch nicht, sonder setzen halt nur die Signale um.


----------



## mr koi (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Ja ,
aber wenn ein Kracher explotiert gibt es doch Schallwellen die die Koi warnehmen :?


----------



## mr koi (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

HALLO !!!! 
was soll ich jetzt machen in ungefär 9 stunden fängt die knallerei an


----------



## StefanBO (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Mr. Koi,



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Kannst dich entspannen. Passiert nix, hören die wohl noch nicht einmal.





mr koi schrieb:


> Hallo Koi-Uwe,
> Von wegen Fische können nicht hören  Noch nie was von der Seitenlinie gehört?


Ich glaube nicht, dass Uwe behaupten wollte, Fische würden grundsätzlich gar nichts hören. Ich denke, wir reden hier von Knallern, die nicht unmittelbar am Teich gezündet werden. Diese Schallwellen dürften sich unter Wasser kaum bemerkbar machen, schon gar nicht störend.

Fische haben andere Sinnesorgane als Menschen, nehmen Schall war, aber anders. Wenn du es mit unserem "Hören" direkt vergleichen willst, solltest du dich über den Weberschen Apparat informieren.

Oder erst dies zur Einstimmung/Unterhaltung.



robsig12 schrieb:


> na der Uwe kennt sich da schon ein wenig aus.
> 
> Aber mal zu Deinem Statement.
> 
> Koi oder Fische können nicht hören.


 S.o. (kein weiterer Kommentar, Selbstzensur)


Einen guten Rutsch,

Stefan

[OT]Da mir auch ein, zwei andere Beiträge in letzter Zeit "aufgefallen" sind(*), mal die (rhetorische! Ist OT!) Frage:
Habe ich als einziger den Eindruck, dass es zur Zeit ruhiger und friedlicher im Forum ist, und insbesondere bei "kritischen" Fragen Vieles ungeschrieben bleibt, es inhaltlich also eher auf das Wir-haben-uns-alle-lieb-Niveau "absinkt"?

(*) Meine persönlichen Stichworte dazu: Wassertiefe für Koi, Amphibien und Fische, Kormorane und "Sport-Angler".
[/OT]


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Die Veranstaltungsorte der großen professionellen Feuerwerke liest sich wie ein "Who is who der Gewässer in Deutschland":

Heisterberger Weiher in Flammen / Rhein in Flammen (zig mal an verschiedensten Orten) /
Konstanzer  Seenachtfest / Wied in Flammen / Bodenwerder: Die Weser brennt /
Der Dümmer brennt / Fire on the Rocks (Neuhausen am Rheinfall) / Ostsee in Flammen (Grömitz) /
Feuerwerk zur Sail (Weser Bremerhaven) / Feuerwerk des Museumsuferfestes (FFM) / Alstervergnügen
Wannsee in Flammen / Hamburger Hafengeburtstag / Treptower Hafenfest /
Karlsfelder See und Siedlerfest / Seefest Tegernsee .... um nur einige zu nennen.

Dort werden direkt am, bzw. teilweise sogar auf dem Wasser ganz andere Kaliber gezündet ohne das ich je von negativen Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände gehört hätte. Immer wenn man da von Bedenken der Naturschützer hört geht es eher um den Schutz anderer Tiere. Ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das so viele Raketen in den Teich fallen, das eine ernste Gefährdung für Teichfreunde und deren Lieblinge vorliegt ist mehr als gering und man braucht sich darum keine Sorgen zu machen. 
Allerdings sollte man sich im Interesse aller anderen Tiere, die vermutlich unter dem Feuerwerk viel mehr leiden als Fische überlegen ob und wieviel wirklich sein muss. 
Gerade das Böllern weit vor und weit nach Mitternacht muss doch wirklich nicht sein. Eine Selbstbeschränkung auf die Stunde nach 12 würde den Stress für viele Tiere deutlich einschränken.

:sekt Allen Tieren und Euch ein frohes Neues Jahr wünscht 

Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Genau, Wuzzel!
Ich finde dieses wochenlange Geballere (bei uns dauert das insgesamt ein ganzes Quartal, und im Sommer gibts auch jedes Wochenende ein Feuerwerk) schon ziemlich inflationär.
Und leider hab ich auch einen Hund, der sehr panisch reagiert 
Auch die Wildvögel bleiben die ersten Jännertage immer aus. Das Futterhäuschen bleibt leer, keine Besucher 
Wer glaubt da noch an die Wirtschaftskrise, wenn die Leut ihr Geld verballern (in Wien alleine ca. 10 Mio Euro) :?

edit: was ich eigentlich noch sagen wollte: du schreibst, dass du noch keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände gesehen hast. Es muss ja nicht gleich so arg sein, dass man am Bestand was merkt. Nur weil die Fische nicht sterben, heißt das ja auch noch nicht, dass sie sich nicht schrecken, oder irritiert sind, oder wie auch immer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



mr koi schrieb:


> HALLO !!!!
> was soll ich jetzt machen in ungefär 9 stunden fängt die knallerei an




Und ? Alles OK ?


----------



## danyvet (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hab heute mal ein paar Fotos von Raketenresten gemacht, 20m von meiner Haustür entfernt ....also in meinem Teich will ich das NICHT haben :?


----------



## pyro (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Der Jahreswechsel ist vorbei aber der nächste kommt wieder und da mein Nick nicht nur so ausgedacht ist sondern eine berufliche Tätigkeit sage ich mal was ich mir so denke.


Wer heutzutage noch Raketen schießt muss damit rechnen das der Leitstab aus Holz, die Treibsatzhülse aus Pappe mit Ton oder Ziegel und etwas Leim auf den Boden fällt. Der Effektsatz und Treibsatz ist verbrannt, am Leitstab befindet sich etwas verkohltes Holz. Dieses Gebilde fischt man heraus aus dem Wasser und gut ists. Eine negative Auswirkung bei den natürlichen Materialien halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Viele Feuerwerke finden an oder auf dem Wasser stand. Ich habe sogar schon ein Feuerwerk (gaaanz anderes Kaliber wie Sylvester) gemacht auf dem Wasser in einem NSG und die untere Naturschutzbehörde war damit einverstanden. 

Wenn man an ein Aquarium klopft zucken die Fische - somit gehe ich davon aus das Lärm oder Erschütterungen von Fischen wahrnehmbar sind. Jetzt sind wir aber wieder bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit... deutsche Knaller sind leise, in Österreich sind die sehr viel lauter...
Dennoch glaube ich kaum das sich ein Fisch im Teich davon beeindrucken lässt. Hier gibt es sicher ganz andere Störquellen... wenn der Nachbar sein Pflaster mit ner Rüttelplatte verfestigt, wenn im Baugebiet ne Spundwand in den Boden gerammt wird usw.


Trotz manchem schlechten Bauchgefühl wünsch ich Euch ein gutes Neues Jahr und ein Stück Freude und ein Aaah über die Stimmbänder wenn Ihr dem nächsten Feuerzauber auf einem Fest beiwohnt.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



pyro schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage noch Raketen schießt muss damit rechnen das der Leitstab aus Holz, die Treibsatzhülse aus Pappe mit Ton oder Ziegel und etwas Leim auf den Boden fällt. Der Effektsatz und Treibsatz ist verbrannt, am Leitstab befindet sich etwas verkohltes Holz. Dieses Gebilde fischt man heraus aus dem Wasser und gut ists. Eine negative Auswirkung bei den natürlichen Materialien halte ich für ausgeschlossen.


Sprich: Du (mit Deiner Erfahrung im psyrotechnischen Bereich) und der Naturschutz gehen davon aus, dass sämtliche verbrannten Rückstände eher unschädlich sind, weil neue Verbindungen entstehen, die nicht ins Gewicht fallen?

Wenn dem so ist, dann freut mich das natürlich und ich muss weiterhin nur zeitnah gucken, ob ich nix im Teich liegen habe


----------



## Stoer (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo,
es wird wirklich Zeit das die Teichsaison beginnt, damit diese Winterloch-Ammenmärchen aufhören.
Übrigens, es gibt noch mehr Legenden:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=1095


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Peter,

klar, von Zeit zu Zeit kommt man auf Themen, die sich dann irgendwann als Ammenmärchen herrausstellen...

Dagegen ist ja nix zu sagen...und ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass es hier beim Thema Feuerwerk nicht auch so ist. 

Es gibt zumindest nicht unbedingt eine eindeutig erkennbare und zuverlässige Quelle, das das halt unbedenklich erklärt und halt eher in die Ammenmärchen-Kategorie bei Lothar's Aufzählungen eingegliedert werden muss.

Aktuell tippe ich einfach auf 'unbedenklich' und eher Ammenmärchen, im Bezug auf einen möglichen Schadstoffeintrag durch abgestüzte Raketen.


----------



## pyro (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Andreas!

Ich bin kein Chemiker und will keine 100%ige Garantie übernehmen.

Fakt ist das ich die Gefahr für den Gartenteich für gering halte und diese Gefahr immer kleiner wird. Der Trend beim Feuerwerk geht klar weg von der Rakete hin zum Verbundfeuerwerk. Diese Verbundwürfel feuern weitaus präziser und mit weniger Rückstand. Da kommen nur paar Papierfetzen vom Himmel die Du meist nicht mal siehst im Teich.

Das gefährlichere wären noch unverbrannte Leuchtkugeln die vom Himmel fallen wenn es zu einem Fehlzünder kommt und die Rakete/Kugelbombe genau über dem Teich die Effektladung auswirft.
Diese Kügelchen könnten von Fischen als Teichfutter gehalten und gefressen werden und das könnte nicht so gesund sein. 

Beim privaten Teich der im Winter meist zugefrohren ist ist die Gefahr an Sylvester sehr niedrig. Höher ist diese Gefahr auf jeden Fall bei Seefeuerwerken aber selbst hier schlägt der Naturschutz nicht Alarm.


Tja und gegen den Lärm durch Böller hervorgerufen habe ich ja oben schon was gesagt... da ist jede Erdbaustelle mit Erschütterungen durch Bagger, Rüttelplatte usw. vielfach schlimmer.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Auf Fische bezogen sehe ich das auch als unbedenklich, bzw. höchst unwahrscheinlich. Bei anderen Tieren, wie z.B. Vögeln sieht das aber anders aus. Das der Naturschutz hier nicht eingreift und Veto einlegt mag in Einzelfällen stimmen. Es gibt aber genügend Kritik und sogar Strafanzeigen wegen Feuerwerk im Naturschutzbereich. 
Es darf natuerlich auch kein Freibrief sein, das andere Sachen lauter sind, denn ich darf ja auch nicht jede Nacht Party machen mit der Begründung das ich an einer lauten Schnellstraße wohne. 

Wo ich Dir 100 % Recht gebe ist allerdings die Verhältnismässigkeit. Solange das auf die eine Stunde im Jahr beschränkt bleibt und in Naturschutzgebieten kein Feuerwerk statt findet habe ich nichts dagegen sondern erfreu mich gerne dran. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## pyro (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Das ist zwar OT aber ein Nachtrag für Wuzzel: In Deutschland ist es ohne Genehmigung erlaubt 48 Stunden lang Feuerwerk zu zünden... nämlich von 0:00 31.12. bis 23:59 1.1.


Wegen des Naturschutzes glaube mir ein Genehmigungsverfahren für ein grosses Feuerwerk ist umfangreich. Das Vorhaben wird vielen Stellen vorgetragen die eine Frist haben um Einwände zu bringen. Natürlich spricht hier die Naturschutzbehörde auch ein Wort mit aber wenn die Behörde schweigt, dem Vorhaben nicht wiederspricht dann wird es schon passen. 

Nachdem das Genehmigungsverfahren durch ist, ein Feuerwerk im NSG vorschriftsmäßig abgebrannt wird und sich anschließend Personen darüber aufregen und sogar Anzeigen aufgeben ist der durchführende Pyrotechniker absolut nicht zu belangen. Diese Anzeigen bringen gar nichts.

So ein Fall war vor 3-4 Jahren in meiner Nähe, an der Weltenburger Enge einem NSG mit Europadiplom glaub ich sogar. Wenns genehmigt wird wirds genehmigt.. da steckt unsereins nicht drin.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo,
zum Nachtrag auch meine Meinung : 
das Knallern zu Silvester ist nun mal erlaubt, und der Krach ist sicher nicht gut für die Fische. Ich vermute aber mal auch andersrum, dass unsere Fische körperliche Schäden besser wegstecken als wir. Da wir Silvester nicht ändern können, bleibt nur die Option zur Schadensbegrenzung... .
Die Inhaltsstoffe der Feuerwerkskörper sind tatsächlich nicht gut für den Teich, auch wenn es sich um die Verbrennungsrückstände handelt... . Sie werden jedoch recht schnell abgebaut zu unschädlichen Silicaten und artverwandten Verbindungen. 
Mehr als eine akute Giftwirkung kann von diesen Feuerwerkskörpern nicht ausgehen. Ich würde sie dennoch nicht nur vom Teich, sondern vom gesamten Grundstück entsorgen.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Der Feuerwerker selber wird natürlich bei vorliegender Genehmigung aus dem __ Schneider sein. 
Hier gehts aber ja regelmäßig um Politik um Lobby Interesssen (z.B. Tourismus) und um Einzelinteressen. 
DEN Naturschutz gibt es ja nicht. Das sind alles Menschen, die neben dem Naturschutz auch andere Interessen, Verpflichtungen etc. haben und auch mal Fehlentscheidungen treffen. 
Und wenn dann bei solchen Genehmigungen allzuviel Vetternwirtschaft im Spiel vermutet wird, dann gibts auch mal Strafanzeigen. 

48 Stunden böllern ist theoretisch nach dem Sprengstoffgesetz möglich, wird aber bereits im Sprengstoffgesetz (nicht in der Nähe von Kirchen Krankenhäusern usw.) und in zahlreichen anderen Gesetzen und Verordnungen eingeschränkt. Im Zweifel werden sich hier Gerichte bemühen müssen. Zum Glück, und das meinte ich, beschränken sich ja die meisten mit der Böllerei auf die Stunde nach 12.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mr koi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo,
ALLE meine Fische haben Silvester ÜBERSTANTEN jaja


----------



## pyro (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> . Zum Glück, und das meinte ich, beschränken sich ja die meisten mit der Böllerei auf die Stunde nach 12.
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel




Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen stimmt das und ist auch OK so. Aus geschäftlicher Sicht habe ich nicht direkt was gegen diese Ausnahmen aber Kunden die für 600 Euro und mehr Feuerwerk kaufen... naja, gut für mein anstehendes Teichprojekt.

Allerdings hab ich auch Kunden die eben gegen 19 Uhr ein paar Kleinigkeiten für die Kinder abbrennen ehe die kurzen ins Bett müssen. Das hab ich auch so gemacht, das Gesetz erlaubt es und das halte ich auch noch für vertretbar.


Ich hoffe das jeder seine Fische heil über den Winter gebracht hat bzw. das die Ursachen für Todesfälle an anderen Dingen liegen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich habe selten soviel unfundierten Unsinn wie in diesem Thread gelesen:

1.) Seitenlinienorgan ... _Deshalb hören sie aber noch nicht, sondernsetzen halt nur die Signale um. _
Nur weil Fische kein Ohrwaschl haben und zu Mozart nicht rhytmisch mit dem Schwanz wackeln,
kann man nicht sagen "sie hören nicht" 
und wenn man´s genau nimmt, setzt auch unser Gehör nur Sgnale um.
Die Fische sind uns in dieser Hinsicht weit überlegen und "hören" nicht nur
(Wozu sollten sonst viele Fischarten deutliche Geräusche erzeugen können?) 
sondern verfügen mit dem Seitenlinienorgan zusätzlich (!) über eine Art Ferntastsinn, 
der sogar die Orientierung und den Futterfang ermöglicht.
Mehrere (natürlich!) augenlose und deshalb blinde Fischarten beweisen das eindrucksvoll.

2.) Verbrennungsrückstände ... _Sie werden jedoch recht schnell abgebaut zu unschädlichen Silicaten _
Siliziumverbindungen werden in Raketen kaum vorkommen, weder als Treibmittel (meist Schwarzpulver) nocht als Effekt,
ein wenig Silikate gibt´s IM Holzstangerl - wird weitestgehend egal sein.
Das Schwarzpulver macht auch nahezu nichts, selbst der Schwefel nicht.
Ist das/der verbrannt, fliegt das Zeug durch die Luft und kommt´s in den Teich, wird der tendenziell saurer,
aber da müsste schon eine Luft-Boden-Rakete reinplumpsen (und dann hätten wir andere Sorgen).
Was aber durchaus relevant ist, sind die farbgebenden Substanzen der Effektladung, 
die durchwegs zu den Schwermetallen zählen (Kupfer macht blau, Strontium rot, Barium grün, ....)
und deshalb potentiell giftig für die Biologie sind. 
Wenn man aber die verschwindend kleinen Mengen betrachtet und dem gegenüberstellt, 
was für Chemikalien manche Leute im (teuren) Selbstversuch in ihre Teiche kippen,
wird auch das egal sein.
Mir persönlich geht es aber auf den Senkel, denn nebenan am Spielplatz wird MASSIV feuergewerkt.
Den ganzen Raketenschrott, die Kartonfetzen und insbesonders die zerplatzten Kunststoffspitzen 
will ich einfach nicht im Teich gammeln sehen, weshalb ich das Zeug geflissentlich absammle.
(Die Holzstangerl eignen sich jedoch prima für Paradeiserpflanzen!)

3) Effektladung ... _Diese Kügelchen könnten von Fischen als Teichfutter gehalten und gefressen werden_
BITTE! Habt ihr eure Fische schon mal genau beobachtet? 
Das kann schon sein, dass die irgendein Partikel ins Maul nehmen, und dran rumlutschen,
aber was nicht fressbar ist, kommt sofort wieder raus - entweder vorne oder durch die Kiemen!
Sogenannte "Bauchrutscher" haben einen Schwimmblasendefekt
und nicht etwa zuviele Steine gefressen!

Aus der Seele spricht mir der Stoer-Peter:


> ... es wird wirklich Zeit das die Teichsaison beginnt, damit diese Winterloch-Ammenmärchen aufhören...


 :thumb:


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Peter,
man sollte die Feuerwerkskörper schon in der Umgebung beachten! 


> 2.) Verbrennungsrückstände ... Sie werden jedoch recht schnell abgebaut zu unschädlichen Silicaten
> Siliziumverbindungen werden in Raketen kaum vorkommen, weder als Treibmittel (meist Schwarzpulver) nocht als Effekt,
> ein wenig Silikate gibt´s IM Holzstangerl - wird weitestgehend egal sein.


Teichwasser ist nun mal nicht nur "H2O", und ohne jede "action" gegenüber Fremdstoffen.
Die am Boden lagernden Sedimente enthalten Tone (=Silicate), die sehr wohl mit vielen Elementen reagieren, auch mit den Härtebildnern im Wasser. Im Ergebnis entstehen wasserunlösliche Silicate, die einen weiteren Kreislauf haben, der jedoch außerhalb des Lebensrhythmus üblichen organischen Lebens ist... . Das ist dann Thema für die Geologen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Fakt ist: Die Verbrennungsrückstände werden eindeutig NICHT _zu Silikaten abgebaut._
Weiters haben die Verbrennungsrückstände herzlich wenig mit am Boden lagernden Sedimenten zu tun,
die zwar sicher Silikate enthalten, aber wenn du da nicht gerade frisch Zeolith reingekippt hast, 
reagieren die so gut wie nicht mit anderen Elementen, auch nicht mit Härtebildnern 
und schon gar nicht mit pyrotechnischen Treib- oder Effektstoffen, die im Feuerwerk enthalten sind.
Natürlich vorkommende Silikate sind nämlich erstaunlich reaktionsträge 
und als z.B. als Quarz, Feldspat, Glimmer oder sonstige wasserunlösliche Mineralien in JEDEM Teich vorhanden.

Lieber Rolf, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, gibt bitte KEINE statements mehr zu chemischen Fragen ab.


----------



## danyvet (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Liebe Leute,

hab erst heute wieder hier reingeschaut und hab da noch ein paar Fragen:
pyro schreibt, dass in Ö die Bölller lauter sind als in D. Eeeeecht??? wie beneidenswert, ich will auch in D leben  aber warum ist das so? Werden die meisten Böller  nicht sowieso im Ausland hergestellt und müssten die dann nicht alle gleich laut sein?

Noch ein Wort zum Verbot, und "nur einen Tag":
Ich wohne in Ö, in Wien, in einem Bezirk, wo sich anscheinend die deppertsten und rücksichtslosesten Leut angesiedelt haben. Denn: ich tät nie nie nie was sagen, wenn das alles nur 1 Tag dauern würd. Bei uns fängt die Ballerei zu Halloween an und geht bis Mitte Jänner, wobei von Anfang Dezember bis ca. 10. Jännner wirklich im 5-Minuten-Takt geballert wird, sobald es dämmert. Verboten ist es aber eigentlich schon seit langem im verbauten Gebiet, nur hält sich kein Schwein dran. Und zu Silvester Mitternacht hab ich direkt über meinem Kopf ein 2 stündiges Feuerwerk, das sich nicht hinter einem Feuerwerk von Profis verstecken muss, nur leider wird es eben nicht von Profis abgeschossen. Es hat auch vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Hecke gebrannt, weil eine Rakete zu flach geschossen wurde. Seither fühle ich mich nicht gerade wohl hier, so mitten im "Krieg" :?

Das hat jetzt alles nix mit Teich zu tun... sorry, aber ich musste das hier mal auskotzen 

@pyro: heißt das, dass das, was da auf meinen Fotos drauf ist, nur Ziegelstaub ist?? (das rotbraune Zeug, was da aus den Raketenresten rausrieselt)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



danyvet schrieb:


> ... heißt das, dass das, was da auf meinen Fotos drauf ist, nur Ziegelstaub ist?? (das rotbraune Zeug, was da aus den Raketenresten rausrieselt)


Hallo Dany!
Bitte stell dir folgende Frage:
Wenn du möglichst billig Raketen herstellen willst, die schön hoch __ fliegen sollen, um sie möglichst  teuer zu verkaufen,
würdest du die dann statt mit Effektstoffen mit völlig funktionslosem, aber schwerem Ziegelstaub befüllen???

Kleinfeuerwerk (Klasse II): 





> Das sind Feuerwerke, die auch von nicht als Pyrotechniker ausgebildeten,
> im allgemeinen aber erwachsenen Personen abgebrannt werden dürfen.


Die enthalten maximal 20 g pyrotechnische Stoffe (davon max. 10 g Effektsatz), 
was nicht viel ist und man in einem fingergroßen Kartonröhrchen unterbringt.
Damit dieses Raketenzumpferl nach mehr aussieht, 
wird es durch ein dickes, hohles, aber bunt bedrucktes Kartonrohr verkaufsfördernd "gepimpt".
(Praxistipp: Mit einem einzigen Handgriff kann das Kartonrohr entfernt werden
und die so getunte Rakete fliegt dann gut 1/3 höher! )

WENN die also funktionslosen Ballast in den Himmel schießen,
dann ist das das dicke, hohle Kartonrohr mit Plastikspitze
und mit absoluter Sicherheit KEIN Ziegelstaub,
sondern ein Verbrennungsrückstand.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hi Peter, 
das war zwar ein Beitrag, aber keine Erklärung.... :evil.
Halten wir mal die Fakten fest: Feuerwerkskörper __ fliegen wegen einer "archaischen", aber chemisch ungiftigen Sprengladung in die Luft, explodieren dank Zusatz bestimmter "Schwermetalle" in verschiedenen Farben.
Soweit - so gut. Die "schlimmsten" Gifte sind also in der Sprengladung zu erwarten, und nicht im Treibsatz ! 
Schließlich kosten die Metalle Geld, oder hat jemand schon mal einen "bunten" Raketenschweif gesehen?
Der zweite Fakt sind die Explosionsbedingungen, die unter hohen Temperaturen (wie auch sonst) stattfinden, und damit eine gute Reaktion der Schwermetalle mit Sauerstoff ermöglichen!
Diese Oxide sind nicht farblos, aber bedeutend weniger giftig als frisch gefällte Niederschläge ihrer Art.
Ohne damit die Belästigung durch Feuerwerkskörper zu verharmlosen: nur der kleinste Teil des Pulvers ist "potentiell" gefährlich (im Sinne des Gehaltes an Schwermetallen), und wirklich gefährlich ist davon nur ein Bruchteil. Ich würde das Material nicht gerne im Übermaß im Garten haben, und sammle es auch daraus, doch haben wir hier keine akut gefährliche Giftquelle, die einen Gartenteich vergiftet, oder uns den Obstanbau vergällt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*

Hallo Rolf!
Das seh ich absolut so wie du:
Ich will´s nicht im Teich oder im Garten haben,
aber wirklich giftig wird das in den vorliegenden Konzentrationen nicht sein.
Mir gehen aber die Kartonfetzen und besonders die zerplatzten Kunststoffteile auf den Senkel
und es ist echt müsam, das ganze Zeug einzusammeln!


----------



## pyro (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Silvester - Problem für die Fische?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> 3) Effektladung ... _Diese Kügelchen könnten von Fischen als Teichfutter gehalten und gefressen werden_
> BITTE! Habt ihr eure Fische schon mal genau beobachtet?
> Das kann schon sein, dass die irgendein Partikel ins Maul nehmen, und dran rumlutschen,
> aber was nicht fressbar ist, kommt sofort wieder raus - entweder vorne oder durch die Kiemen!
> ...




Ich hab denke ich das Thema entsprechend verteidigt und das mit den Leuchtkugeln könnte sein - muss nicht. Wenns doch mal vorkommt weis ich auch nicht was passiert.

Schönen Gruss nach Österreich.


----------

